# Do you use travel clubs?



## Gael (Mar 27, 2014)

I belong to several in order to get deals. Secret Escape, Voyage Prive and and a more local one, Ticket Treat.

Do you use any? I know they have some specifically for seniors, for single travelers, etc.


----------



## Jackie22 (Mar 28, 2014)

I've signed up with different online sites for travel deals, my favorite is Trip Advisor, I can spend hours there, the most helpful thing about it is the advice and reviews of the members.


----------



## Gael (Mar 28, 2014)

Jackie22 said:


> I've signed up with different online sites for travel deals, my favorite is Trip Advisor, I can spend hours there, the most helpful thing about it is the advice and reviews of the members.



Oh, Trip Advisor is my best buddy. I book no where without checking reviews there and have posted many myself.


----------



## Mirabilis (Mar 28, 2014)

I've learned something new again from this forum!  This is such a great tool.  I tried Trip Advisor today to plan for a getaway weekend!  I'd love go fishing again.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 28, 2014)

Used one once for a Caribbean cruise.  Otherwise I've used my AAA membership for travel needs. Mostly for cruises.


----------



## rkunsaw (Mar 29, 2014)

We have AAA. We travel by car and almost never reserve   rooms in advance. We like to be free to change our minds, make extra stops or go a different route. Most of the motels I've been to will give a discount for the asking. Usually you don't need to be a member of any club.


----------



## francina (Apr 12, 2014)

Never heard of a travel club before. I get a discount using my AARP membership . I get 5% on certain cruise lines and discount in hotel fees.  Haven't use it for anything else yet.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vala (Dec 7, 2014)

I have not heard of a travel club.   I did my traveling with our local zoo and two local tour groups.


----------



## jujube (Dec 7, 2014)

rkunsaw said:


> We have AAA. We travel by car and almost never reserve   rooms in advance. We like to be free to change our minds, make extra stops or go a different route. Most of the motels I've been to will give a discount for the asking. Usually you don't need to be a member of any club.



It's amazing the discounts you can get if you ask.  I was booking a hotel for a wedding once, got quoted $99 a night. I asked if there were any discounts.  The girl asked me if I was a member of _____ Baptist Church?  I said no.  She said, "You are now.  That's $79 a night at their rate."   How do you like that.......$20 off and I'VE BEEN SAVED!!!!


----------

